# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Κασετόφωνο] Nakamichi 670ZX

## emeis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
έχω το συγκεκριμένο κασετόφωνο σε καλή κατάσταση εξωτερικά,και άριστη θα έλεγα εσωτερικά.
είναι πολύ καθαρό. πλακέτες εξαρτήματα κτλ.δεν έχει αλλαχτεί τίποτε.
παίζει καταπληκτικά κασέτες εταιρίας,ακόμη και άλλες κασέτες γραμμένες απο άλλα κασετόφωνα.
αντιμετωπίζει όμως πρόβλημα κατά την εγγραφή.,όταν βάζω λοιπόν την κασέτα για να γίνει εγγραφή,και ακολουθώ τις οδηγίες για ρύθμιση αζιμουθίου,ακούγεται ένας παράξενος θόρυβος,.και κάνει αρκετή ώρα μέχρι να το βρεί.
όταν βρεί το αζιμούθιο πρέπει να κάνω μικρορύθμιση τα vuμετρα.όπως λέει πρέπει με το κατσαβιδάκι να κάνω την βελόνα να πάει στο  ''0''. δεν γίνεται. τερματίζει πρίν το ''0'' στο 5 περίπου.
ο ἠχος σε σχέση με την πηγή είναι κακός.
θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας, τις συμβουλές σας,. προτάσεις σχετικά με το θέμα.
πολύ θα ήθελα να το φτιάξω το άτιμο,..είναι φανταστικό κασετόφωνο,.και σε ομορφιά και σε απόδοση,...
Ευχαριστώ παιδιά,..

----------


## johnnkast

τα αζιμουθια σ'αυτο το ντεκ ρυθμιζονται αυτοματα ,οπως θα εχεις προσεξει, μεσω ενος πολυπλοκου συστηματος γραναζιων......τα οποια ειναι πλαστικα δυστυχως και αν μπει κατσαβιδι εκει στις τρυπες πισω απο το διακοσμητικο βιδωτο πανελακι στον φορεα της κασσετας....μπορει να σπασει κανα δοντακι...με αποτελεσμα να καβαλαει το γραναζι και να μην μπορει να κινηθει.....Δυστυχως μονο μεταχειρισμενο-αν θα βρεις- μηχανισμο για αντικατασταση....Και προσεξε ολα τα γραναζια ειναι σημαδεμενα για "συγχρονισμο".....Υπαρχει βεβαια και περιπτωση να εχει χασει την ευθυγραμμιση η κεφαλη monitor που ειναι μια στενη καπως,δεξια της κεντρικης....εκει θα χρειαστεις προτυπη κασσετα μηδενικου αζιμουθιου ...παλμογραφο X-Y...και πολλη υπομονη με μικρορυθμισεις....
Επισης ριξε σπρεϊ επαφων στον πολυδιακοπτη αναπαραγωγης-εγγραφης στην κεντρικη πλακετα....και "δουλεψε" τον αρκετες φορες....
Μακαρι να βρεις ανταλλακτικα φιλε ή στην καλυτερη να επαναφερεις τις αρχικες ρυθμισεις......Πιστευω και το υποστηριζω οτι ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΒΓΕΙ ΑΝΩΤΕΡΟ ΤΟΥ στην ιστορια των κασσετοφωνων!!!!...(ακομη και τα μετεπειτα μοντελλα της nakamichi ηταν απλως "οδοντοκρεμες")
Πριν απο 15 χρονια ετυχε να μου φερουν ενα ιδιο για επισκευη (απο κακο-μεταχειριση βεβαια...).....με σπασμενο γραναζι....και μου εφεραν το ανταλλακτικο απο καναδα .....εδω η αντιπροσωπεια ,θυμαμαι, μου ζηταγε τρελα λεφτα....(δυστυχως ο μπαρμπας μου που ηταν "ψαγμενος" στο μοντρεαλ...εχει συγχωρεθει περυσι....)

----------


## emeis

Γιάννη αυτό μου είχε πεί και ο δικός μου μπάρμπας,όταν μου το έδωσε.
είναι απο τα καλύτερα κασετόφωνα που φτιάχτηκαν ποτέ.
έχει παίξει άπειρες κασέτες στον καιρό του.πειρατικό σταθμό είχε μαζί με έναν φίλο του.
παρόλα αυτά παίζει ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΑ.
θα δοκιμάσω να εφαρμόσω μία απο τις συμβουλές σου αυτή με το σπρέι,.γιατί οι άλλες θέλουν επαγγελματικό εξοπλισμό,πραγματική γνώση και πείρα,..
σε ευχαριστώ Γιάννη για τον κόπο και τον χρόνο σου να γράψεις σχετικά.

----------


## east electronics

μην ριξεις σπρευ πουθενα σε αυτο το μαγνητοφωνο ....Τα πραγματα δεν ειναι ετσι οπως τα περιγραφεις ...

Το συγεκριμενο μηχανημα εχει αυτα αλλα και αλλα τα οποια δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις με γυμνο ματι . Οι πιθανοτητες να βρεις καποιον τεχνιτη εκει που εισαι για να στο κανει σωστα ειναι πολυ χαμηλες .Το πιθανοτερο ειναι να αρκεστεις σις λειτουργιες που δουλευουν αυτη την στιγμη και τιποτα παραπανω Επεμβασεις οπως οι παραπανω θα οδηγησουν στην ταχυτερη καταστροφη του ...

Το μηχανημα αυτο ειναι πολυ πιο πολυπλοκο απο οτι μπορεις να φανταστεις ...

----------


## νεκταριοος

πολυ οραιο μηχανιμα ομως.

----------

